# Introduce Myself



## mfeldman (Jun 13, 2019)

Hello! I am new to owning mice. I have recently come into the care of two Egyptian spiny mice and am looking for advice and a community to help me. The learning curve is steep.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello & welcome


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

